# Can't get Xorg to work fglrx

## arphen

Hi,

I've been fiddling around with this for like 3 weeks now and I can't make it work, so I come seeking assistance.

My plan is to use my ati graphics card together with an XFCE or LXDE. I like gentoo for its purity and good documentation so I'd prefer not using *buntu but without the X window system and the fglrx driver my graphics card runs really hot and I run out of battery very soon.

If anyone would like to help me.. These are my specs:

lspci output

Kernel Configuration

make.conf

When I type Xorg -configure Xorg fails and tells me there are no devices to configure.

When I type aticonfig --initial it will succeed but when I do startx the whole thing just freezes up and won't respond to anything (Can't even change to other tty)

I'm quite sure fglrx works on my machine because it works flawlessly in ubuntu.

[/url]

----------

## DONAHUE

/etc/make.conf needs  *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

  so the mouse and keyboard will work.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/98-keyboard.conf needs  *Quote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
>     Identifier          "keyboard-all"
> 
>     Option              "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
> ...

  so that ctrl-alt-backspace will get you out of X.

run

```
 nano /etc/conf.d/xdm
```

 and edit to add  *Quote:*   

> DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

 

mount the /boot partition, 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

 edit menuconfig to *Quote:*   

> Graphics support  ---> 
> 
> <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->
> 
> -*- VGA Arbitration 
> ...

  Then recompile and recopy the kernel. Then run 

```
emerge xorg-server ati-drivers xf86-input-evdev xf86-input-synaptics 

aticonfig --initial

X -retro
```

A black and white stippled screen with a movable mouse pointer means that X is working.

When you have emerged a desktop:

run 

```
ls /etc/X11/Sessions
```

 and find the correct spelling of the session you intend to run for use as follows:

run

```
 nano /etc/env.d/90-xsession
```

 and edit to  *Quote:*   

> XSESSION="<name of your session>"

 

now startx should bring up the desktop.

----------

## arphen

You're a true helper. But it seems I'm still out of luck.

New .config

What

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf

aticonfig --initial
```

created: 

Here's the output of Xorg for X -retro

It still just hangs there despite the changes to the keyboard and input sections.

Cheers for your help.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge radeon-ucode

X -retro
```

 sorry brain dump

----------

## arphen

```
emerge radeon-ucode
```

 didn't change anything sadly

I'm beginning to think that this is a lost case  :Sad: 

Now I don't even have Xorg.0.log

----------

## DONAHUE

was there a reboot into the new kernel that I failed to mention ?..

----------

## arphen

How flattering  ; ) 

Naw I've done my share of reboots into the new kernel because of the crashes alone.

I think I've been this far already but then decided to try and turn away from these framebuffer  things. 

I'd be glad if a solution was found but I'm too tired to go on tonight. It's four am here.

Should you happen to think of a solution let me know. I'll test it out when I wake up.

----------

## DONAHUE

The Xorg.0.log you provided makes no reference to evdev or synaptics.

```
emerge dbus udev

rc-update add udev sysinit

rc-update add udev-postmount default

rc-update add dbus default

rc

reboot
```

when backup run 

```
X -retro
```

----------

## tclover

To begin with, I've never managed to get fglrx work with my laptop, you might be lucky to get it working. Now, you can have better power management with radeon (kernel module+xorg) with a few option in your xorg.conf

I wouldn't recommend to remove `CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y' as you noticed already, making radeon/fglrx work could very troublesome. I advice to add that config option back, so you can get back a usable screen if you merge `sys-apps/v86d' and put something like `video=uvesafb:ywrap,1280x800-24@60' on your kernel cmdline.

Secondly, enable radeon+kms as a module, you could try to use it with Xorg.

So you might have something like

 *partial kernel .config wrote:*   

> #
> 
> # Graphics support
> 
> #
> ...

 

I've only left the CONFIG_* of interest.

Then, you do need radeon-ucode package only if you intend to use radeon kernel module. And then, you have to... put something like this in .config file to build your card's firmware:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Generic Driver Options
> 
> #
> ...

 

Note that RV620* firmware is valid with HD3450, you'll have to check out for yours.

And then, you can try the "just works" (TM) methode, meaning run X without a xorg.conf file for fglrx and/or radeon.

But before that if you decide to try radeon, add it to you VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon" because you'll need xf86-video-radeon package with an enabled mesa/libdrm for radeon driver.

For radeon device section, you can try something like

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>         Option      "AccelDFS"           	"True"
> 
>         Option      "ClockGating"        	"True"
> ...

 

And something like for synaptics touch pad

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputClass
> 
>         Identifier      "eSynaptics"            
> 
>         MatchProduct    "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    
> ...

 

and something like

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
> 	Identifier 	"eKeyboard"
> 
> 	Driver 		"evdev"
> ...

 

for your keyboard. Notice the matching product line which will prevent X to apply your eclass for all the input devices but only for the specified one.

And everything is setup... you have to test!

----------

## hedmo

arphen

type :

eselect opengl set ati

and try to startx

without  opengl switched to ati you will have a black screen

----------

## arphen

hey thanks folks.

right now im having a hard time with my exams and cant find much time for messing around with my computers. i will try your suggestons once i get there.

----------

## Cluster

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> eselect opengl set ati

 

Thank you so much!

I was having exactly the same problem as arphen -- same driver, exactly the same Xorg logfile. I checked my opengl selection, and it was configured for xorg-x11. After switching it, X started right up with 'fglrx'. I am thrilled!

----------

## arphen

it also worked for me  :Smile: 

----------

